# Swift Royal 610



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi. Have been talked into taking a mates towbar off for him.
Having taken it off,I am left with the 2 mounting brackets which extend forward to the spring shackle/U bolt area.My question is : is this part of the Swift kit and is there a bumper or finishing panel which would normally be in place prior to tow bar fitting?
Not being familiar with Swifts ,I am at your mercy as to what to do as it looks a substancial structure.
Thanks in advance

John


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Blimey 2 days and no one on here with a Swift?

Have I posted in the wrong forum?

Is it something I've said?

Help! I want the bl..dy thing off my drive.

John.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry can't help you there, but am surprised it was taken off, why.

cabby


----------



## midgeteler (Jul 19, 2009)

Hi Caddy.....it is heavily rusted ...and I kept telling him it looked a mess --then got the job of removing it!
I can,t make my mind up whether the forward members are Swift reinforcing or towbar mounts. To confuse things, the waste water drain tap is fixed to this member as well.
Thanks any way

John


----------

